# Almost a state record! Pics to prove it!



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I just couldn't believe the size of the fish we caught on Saturday! I told Stevo that if he held the fish out close to the camera it would look like a state record:










The lake is ice free but the water is very stained with runoff now, like fishing in some diluted chocolate milk. We did pick up some fish but not worth the drive unless you just want to be in mountain alpine paradise.



















We did stop to have some yummy grub on the way up:










Thanks Stevo for driving, it was nice to be the passenger, I have forgotten what that was like! Had a great time and we will do it again soon with some fish that next time will be bigger than what we could use for bait at many lakes.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Those are some real pigs you guys caught. Looks like a beautiful place.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Jared diet, huh fellas?


----------



## firemanroot (Dec 10, 2007)

With an opening like that you really had me going. That looks like a beautiful lake and sounds like a good day, even if the fish were small. Size doesn't always matter.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Do not ask me the location, I cannot have this secret spot overrun with fisherman. I have to protect my 6 inch rainbow trout, Stevo is also sworn to secrecy we will stand resolute!


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice Fish. That is a pretty lake.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I like the effect of the extended arms, but you have to do something about one finger covering the whole fish to really make it look big, get like some doll fingers to hold it with, that would work.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Good job on the fish guys, it sure is pretty up there!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

State Record !!??

Secret Spot !!??

Good Food !!??

I hate you guy's !!!! :evil:

*OOO* *OOO* *OOO*


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Great pics.

Looks like lots of fun.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> I like the effect of the extended arms, but you have to do something about one finger covering the whole fish to really make it look big, get like some doll fingers to hold it with, that would work.


LOL... nice!!! I was going to say, Stevo, those big ol sausage fingers give you away. :lol: Orvis... just how big is your boat? Cause Stevo is a kinda big guy and it doesn't look like he has much wiggle room there in the bow. Nice job you two... thats cool that you got out and got in some fishing.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

mmm...subway!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

It's nice to see a Uinta pic this year. Cool beans. Glad you guys were able to pull in those lunkers.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Hey, Little fish with a big fight to them. They may have only been 6 inchers, but they fought like 12 inchers. Even made the rod tip touch the water. Riley, that was in my boat, & it wasnt the bow, it was the back :lol: . the bow actually has a little less room to maneuver. heck yea the jared diet. Good thing he didint get the cookies in the pic!!! :lol: It was a awesome day, pretty good fishing(Monsters :?) , good company & good food. It would have been a little better if the water wasnt quite as murky though im sure.


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice Pics guys, if I remember correctly we passed like "ships" in the night with our big 'ol yahts out on the big water. I ended up with two the same size and one a bit longer- but Skinny. Beautiful evening though, huh?


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I didn't know it was you trooper in that other boat. Funny I pictured you younger for some reason. I guess we all have to get UWN ink so we recognize each other when we are out fishing or something. Not the ususal fun for that lake but still one of my favorites. Are JR Yacts are perfect for that lake call it our flaming gorge! Good to meet you kinda....


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

What more can I say? Congratulations


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

Orvis,
Was that Huntington (Mammoth) ?


----------



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

Kind of looks like Smith and Morehouse


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Smith and Moorehouse...


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> Smith and Moorehouse...


You spilled the beans Orvis1 !!

That really is a beautiful place to spend a sunday morning...the steam at the inlet rises and it looks quite mystical....( no pun intended )...and you will usually have that little place to yourself....It's a nice quiet place to just float around and catch 'trophy's'...


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Orvis, Now that people have seen the hogs that place can produce, Its going to be over fished. The fishing size and quality as we know it is going down the drain!!! :lol: . U mean it is Smith & Edwards dont you???


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Did I just do that... Crap I meant it was rockport yea thats it rockport. Go on up and slay those trophies!


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Ya I gotta admit though, Thats a nice fish, Big %$$^& eyes, but its a nice fish!!! :lol:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

BTW that is no state record or even close, I have caught some that are a third that size, barely bigger than the lure (usually smb), take that, how dare you flaunt your success and taunt us all!! :lol:


----------



## Golfish (Oct 14, 2007)

hunterfisher said:


> Nice Fish. That is a pretty lake.


+1


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> BTW that is no state record or even close, I have caught some that are a third that size, barely bigger than the lure (usually smb), take that, how dare you flaunt your success and taunt us all!! :lol:


Yea, but weve got the fish porn and you dont, So you will sit there and enjoy every last monster fish we post :lol:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

STEVO said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > BTW that is no state record or even close, I have caught some that are a third that size, barely bigger than the lure (usually smb), take that, how dare you flaunt your success and taunt us all!! :lol:
> ...


You guy's are getting just like threshershark and Mr. El Matador !! :shock: :shock:


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> You guy's are getting just like threshershark and Mr. El Matador !!


 *Threshershark:* Do you bite your thumb at us, sir?
*.45:* I do bite my thumb, sir.
*Threshershark:* Do you bite your thumb at us, sir?
*.45:* No, sir, I do not bite my thumb at you sir; but I bite my thumb, sir.
*Threshershark:* Do you quarrel, sir?
*.45:* Say 'Thirty'; a fish count I have reached this year.
*Threshershark:* You lie.
*.45:* Fish, if you be men! Steam rises off the inlet, Lo! Mystical, the ebb and flow!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

ebb and flow can be mystical :| :|

I really don't get into hydroponic's when I'm fishing anyway....

_Mystical _ is better.....


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Hydroponic while fishing?

Hmmm. 8)


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

The original went something like... 

?
I always heard his 'poinics were top shelf
I just could not wait to find out for myself
Don't knock it til' you tried it, Well I tried it my friend
And I'll never smoke weed with .45 again

I learned a hard lesson in a small Utah town
He fired up a fat boy and passed him around
The last words that I spoke before they tucked me in
Was I'll never smoke weed with .45 again

I'll never smoke weed with .45 again 
My party is all over before it begins
You can pour me some old whiskey river my friend
But I'll never smoke weed with .45 again
?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

That's funny thresh !! :lol: :lol: 

I really was going to say: It's nice to spend sunday morning floating around S & M with a couple of fatty's.....  

*OOO* *OOO* *OOO*


----------

